# Sliding closet doors and baseboard



## olli (Mar 30, 2010)

I've been painting, replacing baseboard, and closet doors in the bedroom. The person who installed the old doors cut a notch in the bottom corners so that they fit around the baseboard. I can do that again, but I'd rather not because the doors I bought are foam filled, and I wonder if there's a nicer looking way.

The problem with cutting the baseboard in pieces and leaving a slot for the door is that the drywall doesn't go all the way to the hardwood (and the hardwood is jagged at the edge where no one thought it would be seen). 

A similar question was asked here:
http://www.diychatroom.com/f14/sliding-closet-doors-base-trim-67580/

I like the idea of framing it, but my closet (two closets separated by a divider) extends all the way to both walls. There's no place to put a frame unless I build the wall out.

The idea I'd thought of was to nail a 1/2 inch board (thickness of the baseboard) and about 3 inches wide up the wall like a mini-frame and then butt the baseboard into that. But would that look odd? Perhaps buying different doors and notching them is the only way to go?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I like it.
It would look much better than, "drywall doesn't go all the way to the hardwood and the hardwood is jagged at the edge where no one thought it would be seen".


----------

